# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  Comentarios al dl 1020  y  su reglamento

## wgalloso

COMENTARIOS AL DECRETO LEGISLATIVO N° 1020 Y SU REGLAMENTO EL DECRETO SUPREMO 032-2008-AGEl Gobierno, dentro de su política de buscar los mecanismos legales comprometidos a dictar, dentro del marco de las compensaciones en el proceso de implementación del Tratado de Libre Comercio con los EEUU, viene emitiendo una serie de dispositivos uno de los cuales comentaremos brevemente en este artículo, y en un próximo numero detallaremos cada uno de sus contenidos, orientándonos a buscar interpretar lo que han querido legislar los propulsores de la norma ( Decreto Legislativo Para la Promoción de la Organización de los Productores Agrarios y la Consolidación de la Propiedad Rural para el Crédito Agrario).
La norma en comento señala que su objeto es crear un marco normativo para promover la organización de los productores agrarios y la consolidación de la propiedad con la finalidad de ampliar el acceso al crédito agrario y fomentar la competitividad, la reconversión y la modernización del Sector Agrario; para lo cual crea las ENTIDADES ASOCIATIVAS AGRARIAS ( organización de productores agrarios conformada por dos o mas productores que desarrollan actividad agraria o pecuaria en 20 o mas hectáreas de tierra o por 10 o más productores agrarios independientemente de la extensión de la tierra en las que desarrollen dichas actividades). De igual manera genera la figura del PRODUCTOR AGRARIO (persona natural cuya actividad principal es la agricultura o la ganadería, incluyendo a los que realicen actividades de procesamiento primario de los productos agropecuarios que produzcan directamente); PEQUEÑO PRODUCTOR AGRARIO ( productor agrario sujeto su calificación a un monto de venta bruta anual que no ha sido establecido por el Reglamento (vacío)); UNIDAD PRODUCTIVA SOSTENIBLE ( los terrenos productivos explotados con fines agropecuarios cuya extensión no sea menor de veinte (20) hectáreas.
La norma en comento, regula la conformación de las Entidades Asociativas Agrarias, así como su inscripción en el Registro Administrativo, que llevará el Ministerio de Agricultura; para lograr el apoyo al Crédito Agrario Nacional, crea los Fideicomisos a cargo de los Gobiernos Regionales en las entidades del sistema financiero nacional hasta por un monto de S/ 5000,000.00, orientado a garantizar el financiamiento que se otorgue a los Pequeños Productores Agrarios; y a las Entidades Asociativas Agrarias; así como la creación del Fondo de Apoyo a la Consolidación de la Propiedad Rural, con el propósito de promover la conformación de Unidades Productivas Sostenibles, por parte de los Pequeños Productores Agrarios, el cual es administrado en fideicomiso por el Banco Agropecuario; es decir adquisición de los predios colindantes, infraestructura y equipamiento necesario; asistencia técnica.
Como vemos nuevamente se están creando nuevas figuras en el agro, sin reconocer la realidad que lo circunda (existencia de organizaciones agrarias), legislando con una visión desde el escritorio que esperemos tenga acogida en los agricultores y se pueda dinamizar su implementación, pues de su análisis podemos colegir la existencia de una serie de vacíos o inconsistencias de naturaleza jurídica y Registral, las cuales denotaremos en nuestras próximas colaboraciones, como ya lo comenta Fernando Eguren en su artículo publicado en la República en su edición del 26/03/09.   WALTER GALLOSO MARIÑOS - ASESOR LEGAL wg.inform@ccion.com.pe Nextel : 832*4190Temas similares: Comentarios al discurso presidencial del presidente ollanta humala, sobre agricultura COMENTARIOS A LA LEY QUE APRUEBA EL ACTO COOPERATIVO Ley N° 29683 LOS SINDICATOS EN EL SECTOR AGRARIO, Y LA SUSCRIPCION DE LOS CONVENIOS COLECTIVOS (comentarios al convenio colectivo de Campo Sol S.A.) ¿existe fundamento para derogar el decreto legislativo 1020? Comentarios a la ley  nº 28062; denominada: ley de desarrollo y fortalecimiento de organizaciones agrarias

----------

